# SE cable to sub-feed



## jar546 (Jan 17, 2010)

Cable attachment requirements are per the NM section 334.

Would this installation have any execptions due to the close proximety?

Me say no.


----------



## dcspector (Jan 17, 2010)

Re: SE cable to sub-feed

Me say no as well Jeff.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: SE cable to sub-feed

I also agree, there is no exception to the securing and supporting requirements.

Chris


----------



## TimNY (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: SE cable to sub-feed

as an aside.. why is there a piece of 12-2 running between the panels?

Seems like this may fall into a panel used as junction box or panel used as raceway situation.  However, I can't see where it goes once it has entered the panel.


----------



## dcspector (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: SE cable to sub-feed



			
				TimNY said:
			
		

> as an aside.. why is there a piece of 12-2 running between the panels?Seems like this may fall into a panel used as junction box or panel used as raceway situation.  However, I can't see where it goes once it has entered the panel.


Tim,

Read the complete section 312.8 in the NEC


----------



## TimNY (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: SE cable to sub-feed



			
				dcspector said:
			
		

> Tim,
> 
> Read the complete section 312.8 in the NEC


Hi Greg,

Thanks for the section.  Electrical inspection is not part of my duties, but I am always looking to learn something.


----------



## dcspector (Jan 18, 2010)

Re: SE cable to sub-feed

Tim,

You are very welcome. Electrical is tough unless one has wiring experience. Heck I have 22 years experience as an electrician, have a Masters, and ICC Certifications......."whoopee dooo" I feed off and learn from everyone everyday. If anyone of us knew it all we would be walking on water. As an example Jeff's pictures that are posted daily......I feed off of those....I see it as an excercise. No matter how simple they are as far as an idiot did the install or not I see it as a positive....open up the NEC, look it up, post a code section number pertaining to what one see's in the picture...What a wonderful FREE education. This site is a great tool if people use it to ones educational advantage as I mentioned above.


----------



## RJJ (Jan 19, 2010)

Re: SE cable to sub-feed

I have to agree Greg! I learn everyday. The photos are great and it forces one to open the book and read and re read what you think you knew. That is Continuing Education on a daily bases.


----------

